# welche ssd für betriebssystem?



## ninetysix (8. Dezember 2009)

*welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

hallo,
wie schon in anderen themen angekündigt,muss mal wieder nen neuer pc her.
habe mich jetzt auch entschlossen, ein bisschen mehr geld auszugeben(aber natürlich auch nicht zu viel),um noch ne ssd für's betriebssystem raufzupacken.
Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht ne gute/günstige empfehlen?
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## GregorH (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Corsair p64 

Hab ich auch fürs BS, echt geil das Teil

lg


----------



## ninetysix (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

und was ist mit der billigen 40gb version von kingston (ssdnow oder so)???


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Die Frage ist auch, was du alles drauf haben willst. ca. 20% der SSD sollten frei bleiben (also schon mit nem Dateisystem formatiert usw, aber nicht mit Daten gefüllt).
Also wirklich nur das Betriebssystem oder auch Programme oder Eigene Dateien? Bei einer 64 GB (dezimal) Version solltest du also maximal ca. 51,2 GB (47,7 GiB) beschreiben. Das langt allerdings auch für OS + Programme.
Bei 40 GB sollten maximal 32 GB (29,8 GiB) genutzt werden. 


Eine Möglichkeit ist auch noch Supertalent Ultradrive GX 64 GB. Die beherrscht mit der aktuellen Firmware Trim.
Weder die Corsair noch die Kingston beherrschen mit der Firmware, die zum PCGH Test aktuell war, Trim.
Trim bringt aber nur was bei Windows 7 oder aktuellem Linux. Sonst muss man Wiper Tools benutzen oder auf Garbage Collection vertrauen.


----------



## ninetysix (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

wie viel platz braucht denn so betriebssystem und die wichtigsten programme?


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Also ich nutze Win 7 64bit und habe ein normales Software-paket installiert (paint-net, Office, Packer, Multimedia ...) und komme auf gut 23 GiB. Ich nutze allerdings keine Auslagerungsdatei. Die musst du dann evt. bei dir noch draufschlagen. Bei 4 GiB Ram sind es ja vermutlich 6 GiB?. Wären dann ja insgesamt 29 GiB. Eigene Dateien habe ich extra.

Eine 40 GB SSD würde daher grade so reichen, wenn 20% frei bleiben sollen.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Gerade für das OS würde ich immer wieder zu einer Platte mit Intel Chip(den hat außer Intel selbst auch Kingston teilweise verbaut) greifen. Die vielen kleinen Leseoperationen die dieses benötigt kann einfach kein anderer Controller so schnell bearbeiten wie der von Intel.

Trim gibt es dort auf den neueren Platten leider bis jetzt nur mit einer wieder zurückgezogenen Firmware(die bei den 80GB Platten wie meiner astrein funktioniert, afaik aber bei den 160ern für Probleme sorgen kann), soll aber definitiv wieder kommen. Die erste Intel Generation muss ohne Trim auskommen.


----------



## ninetysix (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

hat dei kingston 40 gb das denn?
hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Sie hat einen Intel Chip der zweiten Generation und somit (noch) kein Trim.


----------



## King_Sony (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Sorry wennn ich blöd dazwischen frag aber was ist ssd?
EDIT: und wird es von einem ASUS P5P43TD Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX unterstützt?
LG Sony


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Es gibt keine Blöden Fragen... 

SSD = 
*Solid State Drive

*Solid State Drive ? Wikipedia


----------



## jenzy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

weiß jemand wo man die Kingston SSDNow V-Series 40 GB günstig bestellen kann? Braucht man extra noch Zubehör um die ssd zu benutzen? man findet immer nur die 64gb Cersion, die will Ich aber nicht da die 40gb version besser ist


----------



## King_Sony (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Hi,
aber sie werden auch über sata angeschlossen oder? 
LG Sony


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*



jenzy schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo man die Kingston SSDNow V-Series 40 GB günstig bestellen kann? Braucht man extra noch Zubehör um die ssd zu benutzen? man findet immer nur die 64gb Cersion, die will Ich aber nicht da die 40gb version besser ist


An besonderem Zubehör brauchst du höchstens einen 2,5" zu 3,5" Adapter wenn du die Platte in einer normalen Festplattenhalterung verbauen willst. Da sich in einer SSD aber nichts bewegt und auch kaum Wärme entsteht kannst du sie eh quasi überall anbringen.



King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> aber sie werden auch über sata angeschlossen oder?
> LG Sony


Es gibt auch welche für IDE und sogar welche für MiniPCIe.


----------



## King_Sony (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Rentiert sich denn eine SSD fürs arbeiten am Pc?!
LG Sony


----------



## jenzy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

viel schnellerer Bootvorgang des Systems und von Programmen


----------



## Tig3r0023 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Aufjedenfall!
Sie sind sehr viel schneller als normale HDDs.
Allerdings ist der Preis pro GB sehr teuer...
kommt so an die 7€ Pro GB ran, wohingehen eine HDD nur 0,20€ pro GB kostet.


----------



## ninetysix (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

in der pcgh steht doch , dass für os nur das lesen wichtig ist und nicht das schreiben.
und beim lesen liegt die 40 gb kingston doch im guten mittelfeld....


----------



## jenzy (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

und das für etwas über 80€ echt ein Traum


----------



## ninetysix (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

also is die in ordnung,ne?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Ja, absolut.


----------



## ninetysix (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

da gibt's also im moment keine bessere für's betriebssystem, in der preisklasse?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## ninetysix (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

die kingston gibts bei alternate grade nicht.
was ist denn mit der?

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - SATA - Super Talent UltraDrive GX 32 GB


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Das ist halt eine  Indilinx SSD mit all ihren Vor-(hohe sequentielle Schreib- und Leseraten) und Nachteilen(bricht bei vielen kleinen Operationen stärker ein als ein Intel Modell).
Sie ist auf jeden Fall auch OS-geeignet, könnte aber im Praxisbetrieb langsamer als die Kingston sein.

Das der Kingston Platte entsprechende Intel Modell wird mittlerweile übrigens auch gelistet, ist aber noch nicht käuflich:
Intel X25-V G2 40GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (SSDSA2MP040G2R5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speichermedien - Solid State Disk - SATA - Kingston SSDNow V Boot Drive 40 GB

Hab diese SSD und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Habe Win7 Ul 64bit drauf und es sind noch 22GB von 37 frei.

Kann sie dir nur empfehlen, zwar ist die schreibrate nur "40MB/s" aber bei einer Systempartion nicht so wichtig das sie 40x häufiger ausgelesen wird als beschrieben bzw. mit Großen datei beschrieben wird.

Hier noch paar werte.


----------



## ninetysix (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

oder noch auf neue generationen warten???


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der SSD, musst du wissen ob jetzt eine kaufst oder noch wartest.


----------



## ninetysix (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

und was ist mit SSDs für pci-e?
Die gibt's bei alternate ja auch mit bis zu 750 mb/s, aber 32gb für 1000€
Das lohnt ja nich, ne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Nein, viel zu teuer.
Wenn eine SSD für das OS, dann möglichst alle ständigen Zugriffe abschalten, also Auslagerungsdatei weg davon, niemals defragmentieren (Auto Funktion abschalten) und immer genügend freien Speicherplatz lassen.


----------



## jenzy (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

und welche ssd für ein betriebssystem ist jetzt die günstigste?


----------



## ninetysix (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

hmm..... bei alternate ist der liefertermin immer noch unbekant....
Was is denn mit denen???

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS
ALTERNATE - BUILDERS


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Die Kingston mit 40GB wurde leider eingestellt. Allerdings nur weil sie Anfang nächsten Jahres unter Intels eigenem Namen vertrieben werden soll:
Intel X25-V G2 40GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (SSDSA2MP040G2R5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU

Bei den von dir verlinkten wäre imho die Postville erste Wahl, die anderen beiden aber kaum schlechter. Ob Intel, Indilinx(Ultradrive) oder Samsung(Corsair) Chip ist schon eher zu einer Glaubensfrage verkommen. Letztere schaffen halt bei sequentiellem Schreiben(Installationen z.B.) sehr viel höhere Datenraten, sind aber dafür bei vielen verstreuten Dateizugriffen und Schreibvorgängen(wie sie bei einem OS hauptsächlich vorkommen) auch ein gutes Stück langsamer als das Intel Modell.


----------



## jenzy (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

also wenn ich noch eine kingston 40gb version bekomme, soll ich dan eine nehmen?


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Wenn du sie auch noch für unter 100€ bekommst:
Ja.


----------



## ninetysix (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

und welche soll ich jetzt nehmen?, die intel finde ich  nämlich nen bisschen teuer und für os sind 80gb ja übertrieben...


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Wenn dir die Intel zu teuer ist bleibt ja eh nur noch das Super Talent UltraDrive GX mit 32gb übrig, also warum fragst du noch?


----------



## exa (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

mal ne frage zwischendurch: wenn der Trim Befehl unterstützt wird, funzt der auch im RAID???


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*



exa schrieb:


> mal ne frage zwischendurch: wenn der Trim Befehl unterstützt wird, funzt der auch im RAID???




Nein imm Raid wird kein Trimmbefehl unterstütz, auch bei Platten die Trimm unterstützen, leider...

Aber kannst du ja dann manuell mit einem wiper-tool machen..


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Das müsste dann der RAID-Treiber mit verwalten.
Aktuell kann in der Windowswelt aber eh kein Treiber außer dem Standard AHCI Modell von Microsoft Trim, also auch kein RAID-Treiber.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

..und wenn mich nicht täuscht auch der Standart IDE Treiber bei Windows7 unterstützt Trimm...zeigt er mir zu mindestns an bei meiner mTRON und der K5..


----------



## ninetysix (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Bei Alternate ist die supertalent auch schneller als die Kingston beschrieben.


----------



## ninetysix (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Okay,also eigentlich spielt Geld bei mir
nicht die größte Rolle, aber ich will natürlich auch nichts zum
Fenster rauswerfen...
Würde es sich denn wirklch lohnen die Intel 80gb oder ne
Falcon 64gb zu nehmen?


----------



## ninetysix (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

denn dann würd ich natürlich auch investieren...


----------



## GW-Player (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Kurze Frage an die SSD-Kenner (oder überhaupt Speichermedien):

Was ist/macht der Trim-Befehl?

Den Befehl kenn ich aus C#, da schneidet er aus Zeichenketten einzelne Zeichen raus. Wie muss ich mir das bei ner Festplatte vorstellen?


----------



## underloost (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

TRIM ? Wikipedia


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*



ninetysix schrieb:


> Okay,also eigentlich spielt Geld bei mir
> nicht die größte Rolle, aber ich will natürlich auch nichts zum
> Fenster rauswerfen...
> Würde es sich denn wirklch lohnen die Intel 80gb oder ne
> Falcon 64gb zu nehmen?


Die Falcon würde aus Performancesicht nichts bringen da sie mit dem gleichen Controller arbeitet. Du hättest halt nur doppelt so viel Speicherplatz was dann auch mal Raum für das ein oder andere Spiel(die gefürchteten Ladezeiten von größeren Rollespielen werden z.B. recht ansehnlich minimiert) auf der Platte lässt.

Die Intel dagegen ist bei OS-Operationen etwas schneller und der Preis pro GB ist auch besser. Sie schreibt halt nur große Dateien etwas langsamer.


----------



## ninetysix (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Okay daNke,
eine Frage hätt ich noch: in welche von den drein würd es sich denn am meisten lohnen zu investieren???

Die Intel postville 80gb
corsair p64
oder Samsung 64 gb


----------



## geheimrat (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

hallo...sry aber nur so ne zwischenfrage, was muss ich einstellen, damit wenn ich mir ne ssd holen würde (die nur als os platte dienen sollte) nicht ständig zugemüllt wird mit download oder sonstigem kram?!

thx


----------



## underloost (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

die tipps hier beachten und ansonsten deinem JDownloader o.ä. , sowie anderen Programmen so einstellen, dass die downloads und der sonstige kram auf ner andere Platte/ Partition gespeichert werden


----------



## ninetysix (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Hmmm…


----------



## ninetysix (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

bitte sagt mal, ich will nämlich bald bestellen...


----------



## geheimrat (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

ocz agility...ist genauso schnell wie die intel...179€ bei alternate, die würde (werde ich vllt auch^^) nehmen...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Die Agility hat MLC Chips von 3rd Party Anbietern(statt Samsung oder Intel wie sonst) und einen Indilinx Chip. Das in Kombination ist auf keinen Fall so schnell wie die Intel Platte(wenn man mal die sequentiellen Raten aussen vor lässt).

Letztere ist und bleibt mein Tipp für eine OS-SSD.


----------



## geheimrat (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

hmm...was ist dann das?!
SSD OCZ Agility EX 60GB im Test - Bild, Bilder und Grafiken - PC-WELT


----------



## ninetysix (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

ja danke, ich glaub ich nehm auch die intel...
ich hab für 250€ von kingston ne 80gb ssd now gesehen, basierend auf der intel platte...
gibt's für 50€ aufpreis wahrscheinlich kein unterschied,tja...


----------



## Olstyle (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*



geheimrat schrieb:


> hmm...was ist dann das?!
> SSD OCZ Agility EX 60GB im Test - Bild, Bilder und Grafiken - PC-WELT


Die vernachlässigbaren sequentiellen Leistungswerte .

Die größeren Kingston SSDNow mit Intel Technik sind afaik noch G1 Modelle ohne Trim und in groberer Fertigungstechnik, die Leistung ist aber fast identisch zu der der Postvilles.


----------



## ninetysix (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

ich krieg ne krise...
die intel ist auch nicht mehr leiferbar...
was tun???


----------



## underloost (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

ich weiß ja nicht ob du nen Lieblingsshop hast ,aber hier sind doch eindeutig welche lieferbar

80GB Postville | 160GB Postville


----------



## vw16 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: welche ssd für betriebssystem?*

Zwar recht alt der Thread aber ich frag mal.

Was Haltet ihr eigendlich von der Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 2,5" SSD 90 GB ?
Hab vor mir die zu kaufen, ist recht billig (160€) und die Leistung soll auf ganz gut sein.

Hier ist ein Test
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB SSD - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net


----------

